# window vendor



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Has anyone here used classicflatglass.com?

I put an order in with them back on the 20th via paypall and have since tried emailing and calling them to get SOME kind of confirmation that they've received the order with absolutely zero feedback. funds were transferred, no product received (yet). anyone have this problem in the past with this vendor?


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you tried calling them?


----------



## bullet20cc (Apr 4, 2009)

*Glass*

You can file a claim with Ebay and PayPal. If the glass place does not send the parts you ordered PayPal will refund your money.
I had to do this once.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

dimitri said:


> Have you tried calling them?


twice, and two emails. just sucks, was hoping to NOT have to report this as a bad sale to pay pal. of course, if the company's out of business, then no harm no foul, but still...sucks.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

well the issue was resolved. i was given a refund because the company no longer stocks curved glass. Stricktly custom flat glass for older cars than my 68. kind of a bummer, his pricing was good.


----------



## JustAl (Mar 20, 2010)

If your looking for glass try Auto City Classic in Isanti MN. They carry all glass, non tinted, tinted, or smoke tint , and can etch original LOF logos if that's your thing. I've dealt with them on several occasions, nice people to do business with and have good prices. They have a web site.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

wow! thanks Al, best price i've found so far. good stuff :cheers


----------

